# More on the Iguala "43" Cover Up



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...exposes-mexico-s-student-murder-cover-up.html


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you, Coondawg, for the link to this article on the recently released 560 pg. report from the Inter-American Commission on Human Rights, part of the Organization of American States, which has been investigating the Ayotzinapa massacre. It is well worth reading.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

And the government demands a complete and through investigation on the deaths of tourists in Egypt.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Reminds me of the quote by Clinton when she said that Mexico needs to remove the log from its own eye before it criticizes its neighbor for the spec in its eye. (she was referring to Mexico's treatment of illegals when Mexico was complaining about how terrible the US treated illegals)


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Reminds me of the quote by Clinton when she said that Mexico needs to remove the log from its own eye before it criticizes its neighbor for the spec in its eye. (she was referring to Mexico's treatment of illegals when Mexico was complaining about how terrible the US treated illegals)


Both Countries have huge logs and should be ashamed for it
Did I just say logs?
Baobabs!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't understand the scope of the US State Departments Human Rights Report that lists all the countries with violations except the USA.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> I don't understand the scope of the US State Departments Human Rights Report that lists all the countries with violations except the USA.


Sounds like something Mexico would do, no?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Sounds like something Mexico would do, no?


And no doubt many other countries.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> I don't understand the scope of the US State Departments Human Rights Report that lists all the countries with violations except the USA.


Don't you think you ought to get your reports of U.S. human rights violations to the tens of thousands of people trying to enter or stay in the U.S. illegally? I'm sure your report will deter them immediately, and they can go on to countries that respect their human rights. Your suggestions for countries that treat illegal immigrants better than the U.S. are ... ?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Don't you think you ought to get your reports of U.S. human rights violations to the tens of thousands of people trying to enter or stay in the U.S. illegally? I'm sure your report will deter them immediately, and they can go on to countries that respect their human rights. Your suggestions for countries that treat illegal immigrants better than the U.S. are ... ?


Thank you for this convoluted answer, however, my thought was that since all countries display some form of human rights violation, that the US should not be excluded from the list. It's another example of American Exceptionalism.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I also would like a response to the question of what countries treat illegals better than the US, if you think the US is so bad with their treatment of them. Maybe some European countries, Asian, African, South American, or ? I also think Clinton hit the nail on the head with Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Both Countries have huge logs and should be ashamed for it
> Did I just say logs?
> Baobabs!


Gary, you seem to be an expert on the US also, so please share with all of us which countries treat those ILLEGALS better than the US.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, you seem to be an expert on the US also, so please share with all of us which countries treat those ILLEGALS better than the US.


I did not imply to be an expert on the US, what I said is that both the US and Mexico treat illegals like hell


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> I did not imply to be an expert on the US, what I said is that both the US and Mexico treat illegals like hell


That was not my question. I asked what countries (in YOUR opinion) treat them better than the US.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Soe places in Europe but not Hungary obviously..


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

citlali said:


> Soe places in Europe but not Hungary obviously..


Some places? What does that mean? They have no name? And, exactly how do they treat them better? Give them more food, more health care, more housing, more cash, more job opportunity, more education? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Some places? What does that mean? They have no name? And, exactly how do they treat them better? Give them more food, more health care, more housing, more cash, more job opportunity, more education? Inquiring minds want to know.


Minds? For whom else do you speak?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> That was not my question. I asked what countries (in YOUR opinion) treat them better than the US.


I don't know
I really don't care


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't know
> I really don't care


I agree.

Sent from my Moto Maxx using Expat Forum


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, if we could only go back 12 yrs and stayed the hell out of the Middle East. And maybe avoided all these trade agreements. Life would have been so much simpler.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't know
> I really don't care


Exactly as I thought. Shows that Ms. Clinton was correct. Thanks for being honest. BTW, I believe that Ms. Clinton will not take the crap from Mexico that other US Presidents have, if that is important to anyone who votes for her.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jreboll said:


> Oh, if we could only go back 12 yrs and stayed the hell out of the Middle East. And maybe avoided all these trade agreements. Life would have been so much simpler.


What does that mean?
If we go back a couple of million years life would be simpliER, then what?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Exactly as I thought. Shows that Ms. Clinton was correct. Thanks for being honest. BTW, I believe that Ms. Clinton will not take the crap from Mexico that other US Presidents have, if that is important to anyone who votes for her.


I agree, and hopefully one day, Mexico will not take US crap either


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> I agree, and hopefully one day, Mexico will not take US crap either


Gary, you can't imagine how much I wish that would happen. Give back that US money to fight cartels and tell them that Mexico will take care of its own obligations with its own money. I'm proud of you.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> What does that mean?
> If we go back a couple of million years life would be simpliER, then what?


Gary, I think that is a US citizen thing and there is no equivalent Spanish translation that you could understand.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> What does that mean?
> If we go back a couple of million years life would be simpliER, then what?


What does your question imply? That governments don.t have options or that we are not supposed to question what they do?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There is forever a conservative element that believes that we were much better in the past than we are today. Nostalgia never dies, it resurrects itself by believing that today things are worse. What happens is that we forget the bad times and only remember the good times.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I don't believe the poster was talking about living in the past. I believe he was talking about "choices". One of us can't read.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

coondawg said:


> I don't believe the poster was talking about living in the past. I believe he was talking about "choices". One of us can't read.


Perhaps it was a metaphor.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Gary, you can't imagine how much I wish that would happen. Give back that US money to fight cartels and tell them that Mexico will take care of its own obligations with its own money. I'm proud of you.


Do you honestly think that money from the US for combating illegal drugs is Mexico's idea?

Personally, I believe this country should legalize all drugs and let the gringos deal with the problem on their own, nation of junkies that it is.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, you can't imagine how much I wish that would happen. Give back that US money to fight cartels and tell them that Mexico will take care of its own obligations with its own money. I'm proud of you.


 Perhaps US drug users could save that money by not spending it on drugs! Mexican cartels would be forced to look for buyers then


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> There is forever a conservative element that believes that we were much better in the past than we are today. Nostalgia never dies, it resurrects itself by believing that today things are worse. What happens is that we forget the bad times and only remember the good times.


I agree 100%
But, since I am Mexican and don't understand...


----------

